

Ask HN: What's the advantage of listing your site as "Creative Commons"? - firebug

From a purely selfish standpoint, beyond the issue of the public good, can this bring extra traffic, give you additional credibility, make you any money?
======
BSeward
CC Attribution is a well-recognized way to quickly give permission to people
to redistribute and remix your work, publicizing it and increasing its value
in the process. Bloggers looking for more color for their posts might grab a
relevant CC'd photo.

CC Attribution-Share Alike may lead to someone creating something that you can
reintegrate with your original work, improving it. If you provide a dataset of
2D time-based points and someone makes a neat visualization of that, everyone
is better for it.

This depends on your content. Things like photos or datasets will probably be
reused and remixed more than, say, written content (which will probably be
quoted and linked to regardless of license).

~~~
firebug
"2D time based points." Not sure I follow. Was that just an example?

Regarding the type of content on the site, I think you make a good point.

~~~
BSeward
Just an example. I was imaging something like <http://➡.ws/詫> when I said it.

------
mikeryan
It answers the question of "how can I re-use the content of this site legally"

The upside is that it means the site creator has put some thought into it, and
allows the user to understand their rights clearly.

------
vorador
I don't think that it really matters. It tarnishes the concept of cc : do you
consider your site as a work of art ?

~~~
firebug
Creative Commons is more about copyright than "art". Not sure why you would
talk about tarnishing CC. In what way?

